# Moving to Peristeri / Anthoupoli /Athens - feedback please



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, Can anyone provide feedback on what the suburb of Anthoupoli (inPeristeri/ Athens) is like? Ie is it safe, what the crime rate is like / transport links / schools?. Is it decent enough for a young family? I know its not its not an affluent area, however would you live there ? We have an opportunity to live there (rent free). While not the best time to move to Greece, this is an opportunity for us. Also, how much money does a family of three would need to live in Athens each month (comfortably, bearing in mind we wont be paying rent, but will have the other standard outgoings ie electricity, water, food etc. 
Many thanks,


----------

